# Decision affecting subwoofer in unfinished room.



## jroc (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm in the process of finishing my basement. All walls are up and drywalled..
I'm trying to figure out the best placement for my subwoofer in my space and I'm doing tests for that.

My question is that my drop ceiling is not in place yet, and I don't have carpet on the floor as this point in time (just concrete on floor). Obviously the room acoustics will change, generally speaking - but by how much? What this skew my tests?

Thx


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

For subwoofer placement with a drop ceiling, it will change very very little. Get the sub in your seating position and move around the room along the floor and find the smoothest response. Put the sub there. Might not be final but it will get you pretty close.

Bryan


----------



## jroc (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the advice..


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

An inexpensive way to get a decent amount of broadband bass control in the room is to make sure you insulate above the drop ceiling. At a minimum, 2' around the perimeter and again over the seating positions.

You'll still need some more but that's a good start, especially in the height dimension and for general decay time control.

Bryan


----------



## jroc (Feb 1, 2010)

I am planning on stuffing the joists with Rocksol safe and sound. Great rockwool product which I used in some interiors walls in my home.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That will give you a tiny bit more isolation than standard insulation - but from an interior acoustics aspect, it won't be any better than standard fluffy stuff. With a drop ceiling, isolation isn't going to happen much anyway. I'd save my money personally.

Bryan


----------

